# Seeking advice on 1989 Toro 824



## woodsmanpete (Feb 18, 2014)

Long time reader, first time poster here...

I'm hoping to get some advice regarding my model 38080 (serial # 9003996). I believe it's a 1989 model year. My dad picked this blower up in the fall of 2012 and we've been using it since then to keep the driveway up at the ol' fishing shack clear. 

In the time we've owned it, it has run well and done an admirable job of moving snow. Last weekend, the auger stopped turning (impeller and shaft spin when engine is running, but auger doesn't). With the engine off and the impeller/auger engaged, the auger still spins freely. 

A quick check of the shear bolts, belts, etc, revealed no obvious signs of trauma and led me to think that the issue is in the auger gearbox. 

So I hauled the blower home and then in to the local Toro dealer and they confirmed that the gearbox is the culprit and are estimating $350-$360 in parts/labor.

As I see it, my choices are to:

1.) Bite the bullet and pay the dealer 
2.) Try to fix it myself (assuming I could source the parts and that I possess whatever level of mechanical aptitude would be required)
3.) Cut my loses and list it for sale via Craigslist (as a repair project/parts donor machine)

What would you guys do? 

Thanks in advance for your suggestions!


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

i thought the drive shaft bearing was out on my 1985 924 ariens. didn't have a heated garage and bad time to lay it up (middle of snow season). i got a second opinion and decided to buy a new machine. when i got the new machine home and started comparing the two machines it turned out i had ice frozen on the impeller causing an imbalance and the gearbox wasn't much sloppier than the new one i just bought. put the old unit on craigs list and sold it for $250.00. the new machine net cost me $800.00 if yours has never been looked at it probably needs more than just the differential. if you can do all the labor to rebuild the total bucket and the rest of the machine is in good shape, if you can lay it up it probably is worth fixing. if you can't go without a blower than maybe you do what i did.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

http://www.prochaska.rs/pdf/2stagdrv.pdf
Woodsman.
Here's a link to your service manual with info on your gearbox. Yours is a fine blower. You can do the repair yourself and save yourself a couple of hundred bucks. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

It all depends on how much you liked the Toro and if there are other issues with it. If you have the money for new that's always a nice way to go and you have a warranty.

If you can't afford new are you capable of repairing it ?? Have you tried to source the parts, have you researched articles or youtube to see what it takes and how it's done ??

Do you like the Toro enough that you'd want to fix it but when the weather is nicer ?? You can get a cheap blower off craigslist to get you through the next few storms, fix the Toro this summer and sell or fix up your craigslist find.
It always nice to have a spare if you have the room. Just remember to use it once in a while.

I think when you ask that question here on what should I do you'll almost always get "fix it" as an answer unless it was something catastrophic. 
.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello pete, welcome to *SBF!!* you are going to need these


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Don't forget lube!

That said, unless things are rusted to the point breaking, this should be a straight forward disassemble/reassemble with new parts. 

With the snow beginning to subside, it might be a good time to hit the various nuts and bolts with some penetrating oil, everyday or so, until it warms up enough.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

woodsmanpete said:


> Long time reader, first time poster here...
> 
> I'm hoping to get some advice regarding my model 38080 (serial # 9003996). I believe it's a 1989 model year. My dad picked this blower up in the fall of 2012 and we've been using it since then to keep the driveway up at the ol' fishing shack clear.
> 
> ...


ALOHA to the forms. there are NO BLOODY SHEER PINS in toros. the rebuild of the gear case is easy as pie. I have done it a dozen times over. if you need help or questions. let me know all the parts for that job are at your friendly local hardware store.


----------



## woodsmanpete (Feb 18, 2014)

I am truly grateful for all the input and suggestions. I've been reviewing the parts manual for the 1989 38080 as well as the service manual link shared by motorhead64 (thank you).

In considering the costs of the parts in question (approx. $75 - $100 depending on the source), as well as the time required and the possibility of breaking off a bolt or making things worse, or fixing this issue only to have a new issue come up soon after, the new blower option (as mentioned by mkd and kiss4afrog) is sounding very appealing.

I'm thinking that I will try to find a new home for this snowblower and a new owner who is more confident in their snowblower kung-fu than I am in mine.

At the risk of running afoul of forum rules, if anyone on the forum is somewhat nearby (I'm in the 54701 zip code) and is interested in a Toro project or parts machine, let me know and we can work out a price and the logistics. 

Thank you again to all who responded with advice and guidance!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

_*"the new blower option (as mentioned by mkd and kiss4afrog) is sounding very appealing."
*_
Hey !!! Don't blame me. I'm still a fan of fixing it.

BUT . . . some people don't have the tools, the space, the skills, the patience or the will and others just have more money than me and go get a new one and they're happy as a clam and they have a warranty. Or they just finance it and they're happy all month till they have to make a payment. You Honda $$$ guys know who you are.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Hey I'm the low-buck, at an auction, Honda guy

That said, everyone has to know their limits. That said, I can understand the fear of breaking a bolt off into a cast component, but frankly that would only pertain to the transmission. Everything else could be over come with a nut and bolt repair. 

Just my two cents, and we are all pulling for you.


----------



## Oldphil (Dec 7, 2010)

Give the repair a try, if you do give up there is always someone ready to step in your shoes.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

db9938 said:


> Hey I'm the low-buck, at an auction, Honda guy.


Sorry, I guess I had you confused with the guy on the motorcycle.
.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Sorry, I guess I had you confused with the guy on the motorcycle.
> .



Hah, far from that guy, but he can drive by the house anytime.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

you should attempt it yourself, its a really easy job and the worst part will be getting the rakes off but you and a propane torch should be able to break the rust, you should only need this gear





a new gasket can be made from a cereal box, ive done it before and amazingly they dont leak


----------



## woodsmanpete (Feb 18, 2014)

A quick note to close the loop on my story and to extend a final thank you (at least in this thread) for all the kind support and suggestions.

Posted the snowblower on Craigslist and a local fellow purchased it last night. Has plans to use the motor to repower an older rototiller. He said he may also fix the auger gearbox and move the motor back and forth seasonally between the tiller and the snowblower.

More power (har har) to him I say!

Thanks everyone.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, at least it gets to live another day, in part.


----------

